# RESULTS: The Bell Tree People's Choice Awards 2013



## Jake (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who voted, there were so many it took me forever to count, but that meant that there was a wider variety of votes which made it interesting.
This year, Tina has made some lovely banners for the winners, so make sure to thank her for the hard work she put it. Of course, you don't have to display your banner in your signature if you don't want to, but it'd be nice if you did, at least for a while!




Spoiler



*Funniest Member:*


Spoiler:  



SockHead!








*Most Creative:*


Spoiler:  



pengutango!







*Best Username:*


Spoiler:  



iLoveYou!







*Most Mature:*


Spoiler:  



Prof Gallows!







*Most Active:*


Spoiler:  



Jake.!







*Biggest Animal Crosser:*


Spoiler:  



Jennifer!







*Nicest Member:*


Spoiler:  



Kaiaa!







*Most Missed Member:*


Spoiler:  



Hub12!







*Most Helpful:*


Spoiler:  



Kaiaa!







*Favorite Staff Event:*


Spoiler:  



The Fair!







*Member of the Year:*


Spoiler:  



Jake.!














Once again, thank you to everyone who participated, this couldn't have been done without your help! Hopefully you'll still be around for the 2014 awards, and we can vote all over again. Happy New Year!!


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 31, 2013)

Congratulations c:


----------



## Horus (Dec 31, 2013)

it was foretold


----------



## Jake (Dec 31, 2013)

Horus said:


> it was foretold



blowjub best username rip


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 31, 2013)

like half of them are staff smh


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2014)

Reizo said:


> like half of them are staff smh



well it's not like you contributed to the voting so idk why you're complaining.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Jan 1, 2014)

I agree with both Kaiaa won! I feel she was over the top on those categories^^!
CONGRATS EVERYONE^^. Even if you didn't get voted in you know
You still fall under your own category^~^!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 1, 2014)

Surprised to see myself up there T~T Thank you whoever voted for me.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Jan 1, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Mao (Jan 1, 2014)

I forgot to vote don't kill me pls Congrats everyone


----------



## Lassy (Jan 1, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 1, 2014)

i forgot to vote, whoopsie

mind showing the runner-ups?


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 1, 2014)

rosiekitty405 said:


> I agree with both Kaiaa won! I feel she was over the top on those categories^^!
> CONGRATS EVERYONE^^. Even if you didn't get voted in you know
> You still fall under your own category^~^!



Wow thank you^^ I do my best lol

Congrats to everyone else


----------



## Kip (Jan 1, 2014)

Grats to errbody!


----------



## Chessa (Jan 1, 2014)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Meira (Jan 1, 2014)

Woo~ Congratulation!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 1, 2014)

Yay! Congratulations! I think Kaiaa wins nicest member every year lol it's well deserved though.


----------



## M O L K O (Jan 1, 2014)

Horus said:


> it was foretold



It's ok Gallow we love u to with ur oversized avatar self
jk we dont


anyway congrats to the winners


----------



## oath2order (Jan 2, 2014)

Cultic is an amusing way to describe it.

I wish I thought of it


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2014)

knock knock whos there me yeah take that


----------



## iLoveYou (Jan 2, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Cultic is an amusing way to describe it.
> 
> I wish I thought of it



:{ I seriously voted for you & campaigned for you:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 2, 2014)

iLoveYou said:


> :{ I seriously voted for you & campaigned for you:








Nicest Member & Most Helpful Member. I think I'm far from nice.


----------



## iLoveYou (Jan 2, 2014)

Tom said:


> Nicest Member & Most Helpful Member. I think I'm far from nice.



That is just the front you put up in front of others and deep down you are the nicest member on this forum. I see right through you Thomas.

Horus is helpful as fk KK :{ He helps me with technologee


----------



## oath2order (Jan 3, 2014)

Tom said:


> Nicest Member & Most Helpful Member. I think I'm far from nice.



Recording Jen without her knowing


----------

